# Laptop for a girl for college use !



## rixon.d9 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looking to buy a laptop for my relative , she will use for work and study purpose. I have experience in building Custom Hardware Desktop PC but this will be my first laptop. Seeking your advice

1) What is your budget? 
*Ans :  35-40K Rupees*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Ans:Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen*

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
*Ans : Carrying out projects at college. Watching HD movies and browsing the net , skypinig. No Hardcore gaming.
*

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*Ans : i3 or i5. Doesnt matter if that doesnt have dedicated GPU as long i can accomplish above tasks without breaking a sweat. Prefer to have 13 to 14 inch max screen size with lighter weight.
*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*a. Like: Lenovo Dell and HP
b. Dislike: Acer ,Toshiba.* 


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2015)

Get any of these

Lenovo B40-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (59-440451) (FHD) Rs.39490 Price in India - Buy Lenovo B40-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (59-440451) (FHD) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) Rs.37770 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Others won't offer FHD screen at this price.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) Rs.37770 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> Others won't offer FHD screen at this price.




15.6 inch is a big NO. Well the 14inch from lenovo was in my head, any other manufactures with similar product ?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

Go for flex 14. Best suited for your requirements.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Go for flex 14. Best suited for your requirements.



The looks are nice but the specs are mediocre. Would and i3U type cpu will be able to handle multitasking.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> 15.6 inch is a big NO. Well the 14inch from lenovo was in my head, any other manufactures with similar product ?



Kids carry more than 3-4 kgs to school/coaching/tuitions daily. Compared to that the 2.5kg Z50 isn't much. Else go for the B40. Other manufacturers give crap configs for the asking price.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> The looks are nice but the specs are mediocre. Would and i3U type cpu will be able to handle multitasking.



Day to day tasks won't be a problem and if you can increase the budget I will suggest you to go for 59-420166 model. And if you can't increase it go for i3 version.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Day to day tasks won't be a problem and if you can increase the budget I will suggest you to go for 59-420166 model. And if you can't increase it go for i3 version.



Still B40 would be better as it has FHD screen and the OP doesn't requires a dGPU.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Still B40 would be better as it has FHD screen and the OP doesn't requires a dGPU.



yup it is but in case OP feels the need of light and longer battery life with kind of tablet facility so I suggested him this. And if he only wants a Fhd screen B40 is a great machine.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Kids carry more than 3-4 kgs to school/coaching/tuitions daily.



I have a specific requirement. I'm not judging my ability to carry weight. Kids wont get the best lightweight laptops as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 28, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> *I have a specific requirement*. I'm not judging my ability to carry weight. Kids wont get the best lightweight laptops as well.



+1 for this.
Notwithstanding the suggestions given by   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] are really awesome...no doubt on that.Its really mind blasting for the models.The advice is very good and true by heart.

But it is the* prerogative* and *choice* and *wish *of OP  [MENTION=155407]rixon.d9[/MENTION] that he intends to purchase a laptop of his choice only.
This is the fact I try and am trying to emphasize in the platform of @TDF,numerous times.
Look,Friends we are all adults with our own set of thoughts and mind.
*Whatever I buy,whatever it seems crappy or not,it is my buy according to my choice. If I repent and regret that's my mistake which I have to bear it personally. Else if I am in ecstasy and joy that will also be mine own sharing and feelings,after share with everybody.
Simply put,emotions,relations,care are bonded with each other,by each other. But there should be a personal taste and choice for everyone.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2015)

^  [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] dude, cool down



> mind *blastering*


 

Flex 14 is 1.9 kg, B40 is 2.2 kg

A mere 300 grams difference shouldn't be much 
Plus B40 has 1 TB HDD compared to 500 GB in Flex 14.

Given the primary tasks in the included questionnaire, multitasking will not be a problem be it on i3U or i5U.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^  [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] dude, *cool down*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,don't take it personally Friend. I am not at all in a mood of tempest nor  trying to subjugate your comments/advice.
It was only my thoughts may be a little aloud,but not to hurt anybody's ideas.

Sorry for my english language(word) dude...slip of my thoughts again.

- - - Updated - - -

In fact OP may opt for the new upcoming LENOVO ThinkPad series models of  *E450* or* L450* ,which if meets is budget is the most desired laptop according to his choice of screensize along with FHD feature.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2015)

> A mere 300 grams difference shouldn't be much


speaking from experience of buying a laptop for cousin sister,every gram counts  i ended up getting something like this for her but with touch screen & win 8.
Asus X200LA-KX034D Netbook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) (90NB03U1-M00890) Rs.25199 Price in India - Buy Asus X200LA-KX034D Netbook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) (90NB03U1-M00890) White Online - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Asus X200LA-KX034D Netbook @ 25k is good. Go with this.


----------



## matrixx (Jan 29, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> +1 for this.
> Notwithstanding the suggestions given by   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] are really awesome...no doubt on that.Its really mind blasting for the models.The advice is very good and true by heart.
> 
> But it is the* prerogative* and *choice* and *wish *of OP  [MENTION=155407]rixon.d9[/MENTION] that he intends to purchase a laptop of his choice only.
> ...



I next to you kg11sgbg. No offence but in Laptop Advice, advice comes left,right,top,center Lenovo B, Z, Y .... and that's it. There are wide and very specific requirement of every user but I have been observing it all covers between merely 3 series of one brand Lenovo...

Moderator : I really don't know if you alive and marking this.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^  [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] dude, cool down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not matter of cool down SaiyanGoku...

Have you seen B40 and Flex14 personally?.... I request to do first and then see whats really difference are there! 

I too suggest Flex14 to OP first than B40 considering OP specific and PRIME need-portability.... OP mind other features next to portability not as selective features....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 29, 2015)

matrixx said:


> I next to you kg11sgbg. No offence but in Laptop Advice, advice comes left,right,top,center Lenovo B, Z, Y .... and that's it. There are wide and very specific requirement of every user but I have been observing it all covers between merely 3 series of one brand* Lenovo...*
> 
> Moderator : I really don't know if you alive and marking this.
> 
> ...


Fully endorsing your comments and without going for a quarrel/commotion of words for a particular brand,I resort humbly that despite being an owner of DELL laptop,I don't want to insist any one buying that brand. Since it is deemed to be a crapware by many of our expert ,knowledgeable Friends. No irony or satire here. May be they suffered with DELL sometimes in the past,so an outrage and outburst against that brand. It is also true that LENOVO has truly risen ,beating the market share of DELL,HP and other renowned brands for Laptop.
Again the term "choice" is purely the primary aspect for selection,here in this case.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

And another thread which is going no where.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And another thread which is going no where.



Buddy,suggestions already given by  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] and also by me on comment post #13 above.
If OP can wait for some months for the LENOVO ThinkPad E450 or L450,that would be a suggestive buy for portability,sleek factor and FHD screen...for his  relative.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 30, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Buddy,suggestions already given by  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] and also by me on comment post #13 above.
> If OP can wait for some months for the LENOVO ThinkPad E450 or L450,that would be a suggestive buy for portability,sleek factor and FHD screen...for his  relative.



What I meant o say that OP has to put in the decisive words since everyone has given the input


----------



## rixon.d9 (Feb 1, 2015)

First of all apologize for the delay as i was more focused on building my own gaming rig. 

Thanks to all the guys here for their opinions .Since I stay in Dubai I had been to local market to check what's available , as buying from flipkart or mdcomputers wont be applicable to me.
I have seen a couple of models from Dell and Lenovo. Lenovo speccy are good specially G40 ( exact model numb unknown ) with FHD display looks good.

And the final conclusion is that my cousin will be coming here in march , hence will take her around and let her decide about the size and looks of laptop. I think i can deal with the specs as per the requirement.

Thank you guyz.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> And another thread which is going no where.



Too early


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> First of all apologize for the delay as i was more focused on building my own gaming rig.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys here for their opinions .Since I stay in Dubai I had been to local market to check what's available , as buying from flipkart or mdcomputers wont be applicable to me.
> I have seen a couple of models from Dell and Lenovo. Lenovo speccy are good specially G40 ( exact model numb unknown ) with FHD display looks good.
> ...



Now that is good for you.
Lenovo is sometimes better or on par with any other good built quality brand. (Not intending to start another flame war)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 2, 2015)

Lenovo has really come back for the past couple of years...before which its business and performance was heading south.
In fact the new series with FHD screens at an affordable price compared to other brands,has marked itself at position no. 2 after Apple as according to *www.laptop.mag

But choice for one owns requisite/requirement  is the most important aspect,as I agree with [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION] regarding it.


----------



## matrixx (Feb 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Lenovo is sometimes better or on par with any other good built quality brand. (Not intending to start another flame war)


 Doesn't mean that all forum threads and posts comprises within colours of three series in single brand! I too personally like Lenovo.


kg11sgbg said:


> But *choice for one *owns requisite/requirement  is the most important aspect,as I agree with [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION] regarding it.


 This....+1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2015)

matrixx said:


> Doesn't mean that all forum threads and posts comprises within colours of three series in single brand! I too personally like Lenovo.
> This....+1



I want to recommend other laptops too, but the other OEMs don't make them VFM/good enough for anything below 80k budget. It would make me look like an ass to recommend something which I won't purchase myself with the same budget and requirements.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2015)

What I suggest here is what I would end up buying. There was aa time when Dell was a absolutely no brainer for me to suggest and sony is no more to be seen acer do provide good laptops but they are sometimes lacking in terms of hardware or pricing. Asus has taken the market with the high end ones and MSI is still meh in it's lineup.


----------



## matrixx (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I want to recommend other laptops too, but the *other OEMs *don't make them VFM/good enough for anything below 80k budget.


 R u in Lenovo marketing department? 
cc: Other OEM's personnel if have on DT forum:- Beware bhai sab, kuch acchhi chij banavo.... As per this gentleman, your all product line are not VFM below 80k.  Only Lenovo company product line satisfy all requirements of users under 80k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

matrixx said:


> R u in Lenovo marketing department?
> cc: Other OEM's personnel if have on DT forum:- Beware bhai sab, kuch acchhi chij banavo.... *As per this gentleman, your all product line are not VFM below 80k.  Only Lenovo company product line satisfy all requirements of users under 80k.*



no, i'm a student. If i had a job and that too in Lenovo's Marketing Dept, why would I be using a >7 year old Lenovo r61 instead of any newer model and go through the pain of disassembling it to fix the problems myself? 

Just look at the configs other OEMs offer at respective price points. Heck nobody else gives FHD screen below 50k. 2-3 years back, I would've recommended Dell's inspiron series which came with 650m (?) even for 50-55k (?) while others were stuck on 620m/630m and I didn't knew about lenovo's y500 having 650m which you can sli with another 650m.

i don't recommend it blindly but with proper reason, see recent threads if you want to confirm
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/189607-need-good-performing-touch-laptop-45k.html
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/189762-laptop-gaming-below-90k.html
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/189775-basic-work-laptop-needed-budget-upto-35-k.html
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/189607-need-good-performing-touch-laptop-45k.html
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/189722-hp-15-r014tx-vs-lenevo-z50-59-429623-a.html
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/189415-30-35k-casual-gaming.html
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/189509-skimmed-through-forum-so-need-help.html
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...illed-questionnaire-please-help-urgently.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 5, 2015)

To  [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION] , Sir I appreciate and Honour your feelings.We both  having some common views between us,but still I pray to you Sir,that please dont let the arguments go beyond a point of misjudged sarcasm.
 It is also a fact that our Friend  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], though a student is already into his geekdom of knowledge about computers/IT world in particular.His  portrayal of facts about a particular brand's laptop may seem to be biased,but his explanation and the presentation of relevant information sharing can't be misjudged or ignored.

Without taking sides,@TDF friends,I mean that as per @OP's views on this thread comments by all of us,he has his own way of thoughts to *choose *and buy laptop for his relative. 
In fact I am happy and satisfied with my *DELL Inspiron 14 5447* notebook,no regrets,no remorse,without undermining any other brand. This DELL notebook may be crap for many but not for me.
Otherwise in this world,people should have chosen only apples or roses neglecting(rather ignoring) other fruits or flowers respectively.It is our human nature of self justification along with the urge regarding what I choose and buy,resulting in getting applauded/support from some and simultaneously on the contrary  getting rebuked/ jeered/criticised by others.
Ultimate care is mine regarding my owne(d) gadget/instrument/machine...so why care about others criticism?

Ultimate motto : *Budget* + *Choice* + *Wish* of an individual while purchasing.


----------



## matrixx (Feb 6, 2015)

no offense to any friends on board here.

But I couldn't resist self when seeing overpass the BASIC & PRIME needs and wishes of any user.

In brief, meeting TOP MOST criteria of user must be our first word while suggesting not the marketing position or overall superiority of machine. We deal with human wishes, needs & their pleasures while talk about their product requirement. thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

This is human nature to clash their views. Respect all and help anyone who ask for it. I suggest what is best for a person in my point of view and that thing never meant to be an compulsion to other person to buy.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 6, 2015)

matrixx said:


> no offense to any friends on board here.
> 
> But I couldn't resist self when seeing overpass the BASIC & PRIME needs and wishes of any user.
> 
> In brief, meeting TOP MOST criteria of user must be our first word while suggesting not the marketing position or overall superiority of machine. *We deal with human wishes, needs & their pleasures while talk about their product requirement. thanks.*


This is an extreme fine and matured comment by a respected gentleman,who has touched and tuned my own thoughts.
+++++++++++++++111111111111111111111..................................--->



$hadow said:


> This is human nature to clash their views. Respect all and help anyone who ask for it. *I suggest what is best for a person in my point of view and that thing never **meant to be an compulsion to other person to buy*.


This is synchronization of views or thoughts.I had been constantly telling about this in this platform since the beginning  I had joined at @TDF.

++++++++++++++++++111111111111111111111111................................--->

I Hope & Wish that all @TDF Friends means my point of views and communication and understanding.

No offence should be taken by anyone and not to be meant personal also.

At last [MENTION=155407]rixon.d9[/MENTION] did you purchase any laptop for your relative?

Please do post pics. along with a short review.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

OP is not found yet?


----------

